# How well off / worse off would you be if you woke up as your avatar?



## SandyCat (Mar 1, 2022)

I hope you're something sentient at least.


----------



## Jarch6 (Mar 1, 2022)

As a kafkaesque frogman, I suppose things wouldn't change much. You would be captured by Elon musk to further his scientific efforts in creating cat/foxgirls.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd make a lot of money and be a psychopath towards cops and civies.


----------



## King Fructose (Mar 1, 2022)

I’d be autistic. 

So basically nothing would change.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Mar 1, 2022)

I would have an impressive gunt and be married to a mare.


----------



## Jimmy Pop (Mar 1, 2022)

Oh no, I don’t want to drool everywhere!


----------



## Uberpenguin (Mar 1, 2022)

If I woke up as an emperor penguin with a gun? People like penguins, seafood is good, firearms are pretty cool, I think I could handle that. I'll bet some rich lady would take me in and feed me as much fish as I wanted. Bitches love animals.

Did that thread about how people feel about men with female avatars get you thinking about what it would be like to be a doggirl with big tits? You better not troon out, you said you wouldn't and I'm holding you to it.


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Mar 1, 2022)

So I just woke up as a cute girl with an Ukulele? Could have been worse, and now I know how to play the Ukulele. So it's an improvement lol!


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be rich, maybe? I suppose I'd start gathering dust after a while.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd have a 1000 years of a really, really great time, and then a few years of a really, really bad time and a terrible death. Also, three dicks. On the whole, I'd be better off I guess.


----------



## Day Drinking (Mar 1, 2022)

Either way, I'm drinking. That's all there is to it.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be commiting crimes and writing riddles to a man in a batsuit to try and catch me.  So not much of a change from my normal Floridian activities, have to cross out "Earl the Gatorfucker" and replace it with Batman on my past few notes, likely.


----------



## Some Badger (Mar 1, 2022)

I’d just be some badger, obviously.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 1, 2022)

I would be fine as long as I burrow underground right away and avoid any magical teenagers for a few million years.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Mar 1, 2022)

My existence would be to annoy computer users all over the globe. A real higher calling in life.


----------



## AbduluCthuluZulu (Mar 1, 2022)

I would be the immortal ruler of my own evil empire.
But I'd always get my shit kicked in by a shirtless man in booty shorts, so I don't think I would be better off in that situation.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd have a hat.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 1, 2022)

Not good.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be pretty swell


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Mar 1, 2022)

Public opinion of me might take a steep dive from a cliff, but at least i can grow a full beard.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 1, 2022)

I hope you're something sentient at least.


----------



## SCSI (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd hoard data and cause admins of antique computer hardware Lovecraftian-levels of madness when I periodically decide not to work at random for no decipherable reason.  I think I'd be happy.


----------



## Character from a movie (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd go bowling


----------



## Corndog (Mar 1, 2022)

But doctor, I AM Pagliacci.


----------



## Ass_manager (Mar 1, 2022)

Would be fine. A cat's life seems to be great, they don't give a fuck, can perform completely erratic behaviour and it's all fine for the overlord meatbags.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd make Western Exterminator Company great again.


----------



## deso2y (Mar 1, 2022)

Listen here, jack, I'll call that Ukrainian punk Pudding and tell him to cut the malarky and that'll be it.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be a wanted man.


----------



## serious n00b (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be alright. I'd miss my hair though.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be dead


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd probably light something on holy fire at some stage of the day. And touch myself often. And then light more stuff on fire.


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd probably be substantially happier, or at least until the next eclipse.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd have a better job and  get to read tomes of forbidden knowledge. So pretty nice improvement.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Mar 1, 2022)

I might get to retire someday as a BONE.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Mar 1, 2022)

>Waking up as a failed heroine
>See the front window of the bedroom
>Literal portal to the spirt world with the fucking green glow in the center of the city
>Doesn't care shit anymore, but a bit of worryness.
>Approaches new girlfriend who's still sleeping in the bed
>"I'm become death. The destroyer of worlds."
>GF asks me why.
>"I know. I'm already a demon"
>GF asks me what I will do.
>"I'm gonna close that portal to Oblivion... i mean, spirit world"
Well, i don't know what will happen later but it's a good start.


----------



## The Magnificence (Mar 1, 2022)

Am I the psycho tranny or the hot chick? As a dude, I'm gonna call it lose/lose although if i had to make a choice I guess I'd go with hot chick. 'Cause at least she's a real chick.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be living the dream. Retired, exonerated, and shooting guns innawoods.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 1, 2022)

dead from getting T-boned by a Bus full of mexicans...


----------



## DJ Grelle (Mar 1, 2022)

I've just been isekai'd into an alternate ww1/ww2 mashup as a magical battle loli. Since I have no problem with being religious, I'll be alright.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be woken up in a historical c-drama in the first part of the series before I get sent to a work house, and then forced into a harem filled with scheming concubines, and having to fight for favor. granted I watched the whole series from start to finish so I would have some foresight in what to do and if I fail I would have plot armor but the amount of stress and constant schemes might take a toll on my mental health. so probably not well off.


----------



## Generic Retard (Mar 1, 2022)

It's difficult...


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 1, 2022)

I hope you're something sentient at least.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Mar 1, 2022)

It would be swell


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be fucked.


----------



## Retink (Mar 1, 2022)

Being a tiny Japanese woman working at a marketing company would be a bit strange.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 1, 2022)

Remind me to fall asleep outside and I'd be fine.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 1, 2022)

You mean wake up King Charles II of England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland? They guy famous for bringing back partying after a long cultural dark age?

Not only would I be in for an upgrade, I imagine many other people would be too.


----------



## deso2y (Mar 1, 2022)

The Magnificence said:


> Am I the psycho tranny or the hot chick? As a dude, I'm gonna call it lose/lose although if i had to make a choice I guess I'd go with hot chick. 'Cause at least she's a real chick.


egg irl uwu


----------



## IKOL (Mar 1, 2022)

Курлык, епта.


----------



## WebLurker (Mar 1, 2022)

I will just live in a cave somewhere with my tiny spider friends and hope for the best. Gonna be reeeeally awkward when I get the technician up to set up the internet to my cave, tho.

Do I eat him or do I let him live to tell others? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 1, 2022)

I would be one of the saddest Sports teams. But at least I'd have my oh so valuable and completely unique virtue that I could signal.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be a disembodied talking skull, so I guess I would follow an immortal zombie on a quest through dimensions while cracking wise and being useless in combat, chief.


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 1, 2022)

I get to be a badass Shinigami with a handsome husband. Awesome.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Mar 1, 2022)

I would something something 9/11 derp.

I don't fucking know, my avatar makes no sense it just makes me laugh.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd commit sudoku.


----------



## Isaac (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd be a Tibetan Sand Fox, and I would have to worry about Chinamen lynching me for my fur.


----------



## Mister Mint (Mar 1, 2022)

He's a glowie, but he's old. Sounds shitty, but maybe he's close to that sweet CIA retirement pension.


----------



## zero-who (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh.
My sextape has eight million views now.
...at least I'd be rich?


----------



## Aunt Carol (Mar 2, 2022)

I have those lever-type door knobs already, so I'd be fine.  Can't say much for the neighbors' chickens, though.


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd wake up as a billionaire famous genius musician. 

I believe that I stand to benefit from this transaction.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Mar 2, 2022)

If the actor then a lawyer so not bad.

If the character then dead


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubble Ba'ath said:


> You mean wake up King Charles II of England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland? They guy famous for bringing back partying after a long cultural dark age?
> 
> Not only would I be in for an upgrade, I imagine many other people would be too.


to be fair you're going to be juggling like alot of women, charles was the english version of louis at the time and had alot of mistresses at one time, especially given that both of them were catholic and protestant. hope you can keep up stanima wise and patience wise.also your wife is a mousy person from portugal and you won't be getting any heirs from her.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 1, 2022)

I hope you're something sentient at least.


----------



## theshitposter (Mar 2, 2022)

I'll straight up put my claim on the throne of vatican. It will either go extremely well or I'll be assassinated.


----------



## Cilleystring (Mar 2, 2022)

Far worse off. 

I'd have zero friends and family, and wouldn't be able to have sex without paying for it (even worse I'd pay for it and not even get any). And wouldn't even be able to drink my sorrows away as my ego would prevent me from doing so. Life would be a continuous cycle of anger, failure, and humiliation. 

Your post actually made me appreciate what I have in life, so thanks friend. I wish everyone a positive and productive day.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Mar 2, 2022)

Spooky ghosts scare me!

Not a wine person, but I can adapt


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 2, 2022)

On one hand, I'd look like a monster from illustrations found in those scary story books that had fucked up art. On the other, I'm rotting. Win some and lose some.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Mar 2, 2022)

Well, I'd appreciate the increase in my deductive reasoning ability but at the same time I wouldn't be able to fit into a detective's office and a magnifying glass doesn't work too well with hooves and it's point is somewhat diminished when you are looking through it at 20 ft high...

But hey, my tongue would be purple so I see it as an absolute win.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd be a famous politician, but I'd be in South Africa, so.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 2, 2022)

Niggaplease said:


> to be fair you're going to be juggling like alot of women, charles was the english version of louis at the time and had alot of mistresses at one time, especially given that both of them were catholic and protestant. hope you can keep up stanima wise and patience wise.also your wife is a mousy person from portugal and you won't be getting any heirs from her.


The lack of official heirs only becomes a real problem post mortem so...someone else's problem then lol. Poor James.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubble Ba'ath said:


> The lack of official heirs only becomes a real problem post mortem so...someone else's problem then lol. Poor James.


well atleast you'll be alive during nell gynes time, she was one of the mistresses and was actually quite funny.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 2, 2022)

This isn’t going to go very well for me……


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Mar 2, 2022)

i would guess that's it


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank fuck I switched my avatar some weeks ago or I would have been in trouble 

Now I can peacefully live my life as a can of soda nobody wants to drink


----------



## Probably a deer (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd live peacefully my life as a deer with deformed antlers. Until someone shoots me, of course.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 2, 2022)

I mean on one hand I'd be surrounded by weirdos, flamers, simps, and madmen(and that's just the Bat Family) So that wouldn't change much.


On the other hand I'd be in a universe where Power Girl and her enormous Kryptonian milkers existed.

So, slightly better off.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 2, 2022)

Not bad. As a slime I'd be incredibly resistant with the ability to stretch and fire myself like a rocket, and carry things much larger than me on my head.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 2, 2022)

The fuck you talking about?
That's ME.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 2, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> This isn’t going to go very well for me……


You okay with me putting you on a shelf and cherishing you like I cherish all my whiskey?


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Mar 2, 2022)

Pretty rad.  

Conquerer by day, talk show host by night.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd be a flamboyantly gay supervillan who gets to have Pokemon AND I can troll Chris Chan professionally!


----------



## Ishtar (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm the chief god of Sumer? 

I guess I take my divine role appointed. Judging men and other gods, providing light, among other things.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Mar 3, 2022)

> How well off / worse off would you be if you woke up as your avatar?​


​



...damn, that's _my_ question to all of you.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 1, 2022)

I hope you're something sentient at least.


----------



## Hellspawn (Mar 3, 2022)

I'd love it. Not the smoking addiction, though.


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 3, 2022)

Nothing would change - I'm already eternal, all this pain is an illusion.


----------



## timewave0 (Mar 3, 2022)

I would be okay with it. I would immediately buy 5lbs of gabagool


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m a character actor from the golden age of Hollywood known for playing unhinged, neurotic nutcases who dies of a heart attack in my mid-40s but is fondly remembered by legions of horror fans? 

Tempting…


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 3, 2022)

Be a giant billboard covered in pigeon shit


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 3, 2022)

On the one hand, I'd become an ugly tranny. On the other hand, I would control global finance like the Jews and have a massive girlcock so I'd say better off.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Mar 3, 2022)

My nose is a stubby Jew penis. Bingo is on Tuesday, and it's Thursday. I have zero romantic prospects. However, I wear very comfortable shoes. I live with my mother, and rent is cheap.


----------



## Beautiful Havoc (Mar 3, 2022)

oh no.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 3, 2022)

I could play a mean visisonor.


----------



## Ishtar (Mar 3, 2022)

Obviously I’d be better off. Some might say being the lord of the sun and the chief god is a lot of work, but it sure as hell beats this apartment.


----------



## OpenBASED (Mar 3, 2022)

Chile would rise again under my command.


----------

